# new to catering please help



## mel&tam (Oct 12, 2004)

We were just asked to do a buffet lunch for 500. They would like for us to serve veg. crudete, fresh fruit, cheese & crackers, assorted cookies, and tuna and egg salad with assorted breads. Now I have done this for say 40 people before but never 500. I am not sure on the quantity of foods that I will need. Like how much tuna and eggs to buy. Can anyone help? This is my daughters dream to be a caterer and I am trying to help her out. But this is a bunch. Thank you. Also I enjoy reading all of the posts on this site. They are very helpful!!!!


----------



## gazzachef (Sep 14, 2004)

Catering for 40 or 500 its all the same really its all down to the planning, organisation and timing.
For volumes of food
protien aim for around 180 to 200 grams per person total if you have more than one type, if only one 190 grams is more than enoungh.
Starches aim for 180to 200 for more than one 1200 to 150 for one only
Vegetables 190 to 210 for more than one
120 to 150 for one type
Salads
60 to 100 or 50 to 80
Breads 15 people per loaf. butter 12.5gm per person.
In most cases you will times the volumes by the total number then times by 85% to get the final order volume.
Hope this helps
Email the menu and let me know how you get on.
I am sat here finalising the plans for this weekends out cater for 900 for two days, with next week with 300 for two days out cater and 300 in house as well.
So I know where you are coming from
have fun
Cheers
Bon appetite
G


----------



## mel&tam (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you so much for the help. We did the catering and everyone was pleased. I think my amounts were just a little too much but I wouldn't want to not have enough. So now we know that we can feed 500!!!! Thanks again.


----------



## cyanide (Oct 16, 2004)

That's great ! Nice Job

The largest gig I ever did was for a little over 10,000. I know, I was pretty nervous about it.
Luckily it wasn't a sit-down dinner  - A cocktail party

Still, managing all the staff and pumping out all those different hors d'euvres and appetizers and booze?


----------



## ara gureghian (Nov 22, 2004)

I know this is "past"... but just catching your thread... I am in Naples... let me know next time you need help... would love to give you a hand...
and don't worry about the $'s...
www.personalchefara.com
Be well...
1:239:450.4110


----------



## tee (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm just curious how long you guys doing this gig...


----------

